# Outdoor outlet near hose bib



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

I want to add an outdoor hose bib to my detached garage. The "prime" location is near an exterior outlet. What does code say about separation distance between the two?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nothing at all. There's no requirement other than to GFCI the receptacle. You could crowd the two together and be completely legal.

That being said, I'd keep it a foot or two away if you can, just to minimize the potential for problems and non-code-based subjective scrutiny from pre-purchase inspectors if you ever sell the place.


----------



## Joe F (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. The receptacle is already on a GFCI circuit. I'll make sure I keep a reasonable distance between the two and I won't put the "spicket" directly above the receptacle.


----------

